# Star Spangled Banner--Totally Off Topic!!



## Randy_ (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm sitting here waiting for the NASCAR Bud Shootout to start and some group of country girls sang the National Anthem.  They "gussied" it up so much, I hardly recognized it.  It really S****D!![:0][:0]

I get completely pissed off when these performers try to individualize the composition to enhance their own reps rather than sing it in its traditional form.  Personally, I think it is disrespectful and I would like to see people quit messing with the traditional version!!

What do you think??[?] [?]


----------



## panini (Feb 11, 2007)

Consider the National Anthem music was the tune initially from a drinking song.

http://www.colonialmusic.org/Resource/Anacreon.htm


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I watched the shootout, Randy.


----------



## airrat (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark might be best to expand on that about it being from a drinking song.    


> The words to our national anthem have nothing to do with consumption of alcohol, but the melody that Francis Scott Key had in mind when he wrote those words did originate decades earlier as the melody for a song in praise of wine.
> 
> That Francis Scott Key borrowed a popular melody for his famous song is very much in keeping with common practice of his time period. Many lyrics for songs written in the 18th and early 19th centuries were based upon popular melodies.  Before there was copyright protection, melodies were recycled over and over again. These melodies, known by name by almost everyone, were used for whatever purpose presented itselfâ€”a political song, a hymn, march tune, a drinking song, or a country dance.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 11, 2007)

Could not have been worse then when Roseanne Barr sang the national anthem.

I was always partial to the way Jimi Hendrick played it on his guitar myself.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I would rather listen to a slightly altered version sung well than a traditional version that is sung badly. Maybe it's nerves, but too many people that sing the national anthem before events just sound awful. Even professional singers.

Jimi's version was a total departure from tradition but it was well done so, in my opinion, it was great.

By the way....Tony Stewart rocks!!!!


----------



## DocRon (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />Personally, I would rather listen to a slightly altered version sung well than a traditional version that is sung badly. Maybe it's nerves, but too many people that sing the national anthem before events just sound awful. Even professional singers.
> 
> Jimi's version was a total departure from tradition but it was well done so, in my opinion, it was great.



Echo that! I also remember a great version by Jose Feliciano. And I personally have performed it in a barbershop quartet version. 
Doc Ron


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey it's a hard song to sing even for the best singers.. but I'm with Randy I don't like all the extra's that singers try to add to the song.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Could not have been worse then when Roseanne Barr sang the national anthem.....



Certainly can't argue with you, there, Ron.  But Rosanne never claimed to be a professional singer either.  The folks who booked her were at fault for not auditioning her first or maybe they did, in which case their choice was doubly poor!![!][!]


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 12, 2007)

While not a "professional" singer, I sing regularly in public and couldn't sing the "traditional" version of the song well.  It's a hard song! So I don't mind adaptations as long as they are done well.  I don't think the Bud Shootout version was done well.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 12, 2007)

I voted traditional but there are a few exceptions; like Jimi's version from Woodstock. It is tradition, here where I live, at the high school football games for the audience to sing the National Anthem. 
Those of you not from Texas may not understand how big high school football is here but we have a pretty big stadium and it is sold out every game. After all these years, I still get goose bumps when we do the Anthem and I can assure you that not everybody sounds that great but to see everybody from young kids all the way up to my 76 year old FIL giving it their best is very moving.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />While not a "professional" singer, I sing regularly in public and couldn't sing the "traditional" version of the song well.  It's a hard song! So I don't mind adaptations as long as they are done well.  I don't think the Bud Shootout version was done well.



I understand your point, Tip; but my thinking would be that people who can't perform the song reasonably close to the traditional rendition, should just decline to do it.  Rosanne should save her singing for those Friday night football games in Texas when she is a member of the crowd and not right out front!!  She could stand next to me and it would be a toss-up as to who should be shot and who should be deported!![] [][]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 12, 2007)

As long as it's done well, and is recognizable, it doesn't really matter to me. The performance in question was neither. The girls tried to harmonize the various parts and bring their particular "talents" to light, but I personnally felt it to be a failure.


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2007)

What I like...Traditional and new mixes as long as it is done "properly" and "tastefully".

That said, this is America...and people can do things even if "I don't like or agree with it" as long as it doesn't encroach other people's rights and safety.


----------



## panini (Feb 12, 2007)

Well said Dario...The keyword "properly" and "tastefully" done...[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 12, 2007)

Randy,
I think there was an interview with Rosanne sometime after she mangled the song.. she actually did what she did on purpose.. He manager or agent or someone said it would be good publicity for her... go figure.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with those that feel it's okay if done tastefully.


----------



## guts (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the traditional version and only that way,if whoever sings it, sings it any other way i will walk out of the room,I also ALWAYS stand and if I have a hat on it gets removed.


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 13, 2007)

Its bad that most of our citizens can't sing our national anthem properly, including me, and most don't even know all the words. It is a very hard song to sing. I love our country and all it stands for but I'm not crazy about the anthem.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 13, 2007)

This is a subject that is very sensitive to me. I strongly prefer the traditional at public gatherings. I never served in the military. I tried and was turned down three times. I guess God wanted me doing something else - like being a pastor and missionary. But I am very much aware of the responsibility that goes with freedom. I am well aware of how freedom is not free, and it comes with stiff price. It bothers me to see something that was written as people were dying to preserve our freedom - how it is regarded so lightly.

An interesting story on taking artistic license: Most "artists" really took Ted Turner to task, about 15 years ago (or more), when he bought the rights to old black and white movies and colorized some of them before he was stopped.
I had a discussion with some artists once (recently) about this and asked why it was wrong? They were cordial to me but emphasized that it was ethically wrong to alter other artist's work like that, even if they were dead. 

ME: So, altering other artist's work that is presented to the public, is that what what he did wrong?

They: Yes, exactly.

I then asked "Why in the movie 'Sister Act II' it was OK for the highschool to sing the chorale to Beethovens ninth to Rap music. If Beethoven ever rolled over in his grave, it would be for that."

My friends didn't just get quiet, they looked as if they had been caught in a double standard! No answer!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 13, 2007)

Worst I ever saw... and I even include Rosanne's ridiculous rendering, was at an Angels game in California... we were all standing for the National Anthem, to be sung by Hoyt Axton ... anyone remember him?... anyhoo... he only made it part way through... because he didn't know the words! ... he blundered and hmmmm'd and hawwwd through part of the song, then said "Sorry" into the mike and left the field... 

He was booed mercilessly... they really let him have it... made me feel sorry for him actually... he either should have practiced or drank less before going out in front of several thousand people to sing eh... [xx(]


----------



## TBone (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree, I prefer the traditional.  I too, will always stand and remove my hat.  I also prefer everyone to remain QUIET until the song is FINISHED!  To yell in the middle or to yell before the last syllable of the "home of the brave" is just wrong.[!]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />I like the traditional version and only that way,if whoever sings it, sings it any other way i will walk out of the room,I also ALWAYS stand and if I have a hat on it gets removed.



Good for you.  Maybe more folks should do that!!  Unfortunately, how do you walk out of Daytona Raceway or how do you deal with it when it is no TV??


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />I agree with those that feel it's okay if done tastefully.



Unfortunately, I'll bet every "artist" with the exception of Rosanne and one or two others will strongly protest that their version "WAS" tasteful!![!][!]


----------



## woodwish (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I prefer traditional versions.  I announce most of our high school football, basketball, and baseball games.  In the almost 30 years I have doing that I have heard some really good versions by students and other amatuers, but I have also heard it butchered.  Two of my favorites have been our girls BB team a few years ago that sang it before each of their games, and a kid who did a pretty good Jimi Hendrix version.  Same kid later did it for an Orlando Magic game.

I am also a Willie Nelson fan, but I do remember him years ago at the Democratic convention in Dallas I think.  He obviously had been warming up with a few before the opening, and came out to sing the first few lines and went straight to the last line.  Lasted maybe 15 seconds instead of the usual 65 seconds.  Oops!


----------



## woodmarc (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with most.  I prefer the traditional rendition of our Nation Anthem.  I do realize that it is a difficult song to sing, and can understand when an artist will change the octave to more closely match their individual capacity.  
With that said, the Anthem should be sung with the traditional arrangement, in the English (American for you Brits and Aussies) Language, with the original language.  I also show respect for the Anthem.  Today is the Daytona 500,  I will be in my den working and watching.  I will stand and hum the anthem.  As a very proud American and a Veteran, It is the least I can do for those that died for our freedom.  It is also Presidents weekend.  Another reason to pay a little more respect to the flag as we remember the brave men and women who died in an effort to ,first, create this great nation, and then to those that fought to put it back together. 

GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## panini (Feb 18, 2007)

Big and Rich did a good job of the National Anthem...


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 18, 2007)

Not a country music fan but I did see their performance this afternoon at Daytona and I enjoyed it.  They were better than Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## stevers (Mar 7, 2007)

Leave it alone. It's a traditional song that should be respected!!!!!!!!


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 7, 2007)

Some can get away with doing a stylized version and they do it very well. Most of them can't.


----------



## Fred (Mar 15, 2007)

As long as it is sung with honor and in ENGLISH then I always want the original. I dispise the ordeal whenever it is sung in spanish. I always feel like they are ramming their presence in our country down our throats. [and they are]

Fred


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't get out to a lot to public gatherings; but have "NEVER" heard the National Anthem sung in other than English.  If I might ask, under what circumstances have you encountered this situation??

Had I been subjected to such a situation, I would have been terribly offended and would have been complaining vociferously.....in English.....to someone!!![!][!]


----------



## jkoehler (Mar 15, 2007)

I know that I am not American, but.....
With the views that are beginning to come out, I can see a HUGE hornets nest stirring. 
I agree with the views on the customizing of the anthem. I dont know whether I have ever heard it sung the same way twice.
I for one, couldn't carry a tune if my life depended on it.
But, I am proud of my country and I sing the national anthem when it is played. But, I don't know whether it should matter the language that it is sung in as long as it is sung honestly and with pride.
Up here it is often sung in English and French.


----------



## dillonproturner (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't stand these groups that alter it and give it low respect, if you are going to do like a quartet version of it, fine, but these rock bands that try to give it their own flair just mess it up.
Just my opinion,
Dillon


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />.....Up here it is often sung in English and French.



Jeff:  Given the historic and cultural fabric of your wonderful country , I think it is entirely appropriate for your anthem to be sung in either language.  However, here in the USA, circumstances are different and I don't feel that singing in a second language is appropriate.

But this does raise an interesting question about whether there other countries that are bi/multi lingual and have their anthems sung in more than one language??  I wonder if Canada is unique in this respect??


----------

